# worried mom accidently gets sons grow busted



## kaotik (Aug 26, 2008)

oh man, what a way to get your grow busted 


> A call from a concerned mother inadvertently led Nanaimo police to a large marijuana-growing operation.
> On Saturday, Nanaimo RCMP received a call from a woman who was worried about her 38-year-old son, according to Const. Andy Rickaby, RCMP spokesman.
> "She hadn't heard from him in three months and he didn't call on her birthday, which was highly unusual," said Rickaby.
> Officers tracked down the man's last known address where they found a vehicle registered in his name. They knocked on the doors and windows and talked to neighbours about the individual, Rickaby said.
> ...


 www.canada.com/nanaimodailynews/news/story.html?id=b4f0760d-165b-432e-b286-a928fc08a3b8

poor guy..he's gonna quite happy with his mom when he comes home.


----------



## lyfr (Aug 26, 2008)

maybe mom knew more than we think...and thats why she was really worried!


----------



## Growdude (Aug 26, 2008)

What he gets for blowin off his mom. obviously hes a dealer.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 26, 2008)

Mom can forget about the zuccini bread this Christmas!!!!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Aug 26, 2008)

Dang, what a bummer...


----------



## FlyingNatural (Aug 26, 2008)

Legalize and remove the petty riff-raff from our streets...These are the ones who give responsible adults a criminal reputation...


----------



## Tater (Aug 28, 2008)

Why does everyone have such a problem with dealers.  Without them I would have been without my meds until this year when I finally took the plunge.  Dealers exist because the government has created a black market.  If weed wasn't illegal they wouldn't be called dealers they would be called dispensers or clerks or whatever you want to call the person behind the counter.  If you have ever and I mean ever bought a bag of weed a gram or even a joint than you are a hypocrite.  There are good dealers and bad dealers and yes some of them do give the rest a bad rap.  Guess what some people that work "normal" jobs also do bad things and rip people off.  Ever hear of Enron?  Does that make every person that wears a suit or works for a large corporation scum who deserve to be spat on?  Seriously ask yourself that question.

On another note that sucks.  On the brite side she will be able to visit him once a week whenever she wants now.


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 28, 2008)

that is why yall got to talk with your own mother and clear the craps about "worried" and stuff,  mothers should worry if crackers come out look for cracks in the street just like look for dimes in the street instead worry about their responsible children that grows their own and mind their own... family who mind their own does not get busted as much people who cant mind their own business!


----------



## growdammit (Aug 28, 2008)

Some older long time growers sell extra stash off and make a little extra all the time.  In these days and times of high gas etc every lil' bit helps.

The dealers supplying grade school kids are the trouble.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 28, 2008)

totally agree.what a great post.i couldnt have said it any better.



			
				Tater said:
			
		

> Why does everyone have such a problem with dealers. Without them I would have been without my meds until this year when I finally took the plunge. Dealers exist because the government has created a black market. If weed wasn't illegal they wouldn't be called dealers they would be called dispensers or clerks or whatever you want to call the person behind the counter. If you have ever and I mean ever bought a bag of weed a gram or even a joint than you are a hypocrite. There are good dealers and bad dealers and yes some of them do give the rest a bad rap. Guess what some people that work "normal" jobs also do bad things and rip people off. Ever hear of Enron? Does that make every person that wears a suit or works for a large corporation scum who deserve to be spat on? Seriously ask yourself that question.
> 
> On another note that sucks. On the brite side she will be able to visit him once a week whenever she wants now.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Aug 28, 2008)

thats true i mean im 18 in my senior year of high school and it is easier for me to obtain weed than it is for me to get alcohol. sometimes i can get weed from kids younger than me thats the sad part!


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 28, 2008)

lol,yea,weeds everywhere..i cant tell you how many times ive had to go through a youngster for weed.i just dont see how anybody could hate/discriminate against a dealer.i mean..if it werent for a dealer.more than 3/4 of us probably wouldnt even be smoking/growing right now.the way the job market is where im at..you either find a way to make a living or you find yourself dying on the street.its as simple as that.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Aug 28, 2008)

ya and everyone says they hate dealers but do u realize that u had to go through a dealer to get w/e it is that ur growing wether it is a cutting or a seed from a dealer or a seedbank if u paid for it u got it from a dealer.


----------



## clanchattan (Aug 29, 2008)

allways,allways,allways,allways,allways,allways,allways,allways,allways,
CALL YOUR MOM ON HER BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clanchattan (Aug 29, 2008)

mom sez...."thanx for not calling on my b-day. i got YOU a present sonny, 3 to 5.''


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 29, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> Why does everyone have such a problem with dealers.  Without them I would have been without my meds until this year when I finally took the plunge.  Dealers exist because the government has created a black market.  If weed wasn't illegal they wouldn't be called dealers they would be called dispensers or clerks or whatever you want to call the person behind the counter.  If you have ever and I mean ever bought a bag of weed a gram or even a joint than you are a hypocrite.  There are good dealers and bad dealers and yes some of them do give the rest a bad rap.  Guess what some people that work "normal" jobs also do bad things and rip people off.  Ever hear of Enron?  Does that make every person that wears a suit or works for a large corporation scum who deserve to be spat on?  Seriously ask yourself that question.
> 
> On another note that sucks.  On the brite side she will be able to visit him once a week whenever she wants now.



I couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## FlyingNatural (Aug 29, 2008)

Tater,I have no problems with dealers.However,MJ is called the "gateway drug".It is called this due to the fact that you must go underground to obtain it,therfore presenting avenues for young ones in times of drought.As long as mandatory minimums are in place,and inforced,these dealers are going to keep overcharging thus labeling the sacred med a narcotic..As we speak illegal mexican cartels are raping our western landscapes in national parks to grow and distribute to further weaken our economy.These scumbags are foundation of the drug zsars fortress of absolution.I have nothing against local guys providing quality bud to our brothers and sisters,I would be a hipocrite otherwise  Stay safe..stay cool


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 29, 2008)

So you are saying you don't like mexicans?? LMAO. JK, JK everyone, don't want to hurt any feelings.:giggle:


----------



## Hick (Aug 29, 2008)

TokeWithHope said:
			
		

> ya and everyone says they hate dealers but do u realize that u had to go through a dealer to get w/e it is that ur growing wether it is a cutting or a seed from a dealer or a seedbank if u paid for it u got it from a dealer.



Everything I grow came _free gratis_.. with the provision that is is passed along, in the same manner.. FREE.   
I have, however on occasion, allowed friends to compensate my gifts with veggies from 'their' garden, home made jellies 'n jams, ect.  If everyone were to share in such a manner, the "money" factor could be eliminated, in turn taking the "criminals" out of the equation. And it isn't only the street level, dealers I'm talking about. The biggest share of the dispensaries are little if any better.
   The latest round of bust by the feds in CA were targeted toward the 'commercial' ops, the dispensaries that don't pay their taxes on their multi million dollar industry, the cartels and gangs, the phony coops.  
  IMO.. ANYONE growing/selling for profit, is "criminal" in the extent that it effects the legalization, acceptance, of mj by the general public. 
As long as all the general public hears about are the criminals involved in the mj industry, that is the profile that they will see in every mj user.  Dealers are what makes every one of "us" criminal in the public eye.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 29, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> Dealers are what makes every one of "us" criminal in the public eye.



This is where I have to respectfully disagree with you Hick. It isn't the dealers that makes us look like criminals, it is the Government and the laws they pass. Do not forget that it was greed that landed marijuana on the illegal list and it was dealers and breeders which kept it alive and well. If it wasn't for the growers and dealers I bought from for so many years I couldn't smoke the herb that I do love. I no longer buy from anyone anymore, and I no longer sell anymore (haven't in 10 years or more.) However I do have a place in my heart for a good person being fair with his or her prices and providing a few people with some quality herb, and risking their freedom for a little extra money in their pocket to pay the godforsaken bills we all rack up! off my soap box, fire up the pipe.


----------



## spLIFTED (Aug 29, 2008)

I believe some of these statements fall true for people in for profit. Now reimbursement for time and trouble is different. However on the other end of the line we growers that respect the plant for what it is don't see a price tag on such nonsense - rather we see a gifted plant, a medicine, an herb. Inflation is the problem. Inflation leads to greed. Greed brings you to another whole universe of problems, one you can't leave as easily.

Because this plant is illegal these problems exists. It is harder to obtain and due to this the cost increase. People saw the opportunity to make a quick buck and they took it. Thus why we have some problems with clinics or co-ops around here. 

The concept is easy. You sit a kid down in front of a control board with a big red button that says "Do Not Press" Chances are the kid is going to press it. We had a program called DARE. They only stopped the program because it brought curious little kids to try and see whats so wrong with it. "Will smoking this plant which grows like grass that I see everyday really do what they are telling me on them videos I've seen" "Weed makes you insane"

Com on now people. There must be a balance for everything. I can say this with confident here in this forum. Most if not majority of the people who ended up on this forum in the past has bought cannabis from another person at one time or another. That person you handed money to, is a dealer. and vice versa.

I believe this is why it is America's counter culture...


----------



## FlyingNatural (Aug 29, 2008)

Don't eat the red tomatos..Everyone,do not eat the red tomatos


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 29, 2008)

Okay time for my POV.....

Even though I have had to use dealers I despise them. Now let me give you my defination of a dealer.People that sell things for profit have one ambition or outcome desired....TO MAKE AS MUCH MOINEY AS POSSIBLE... They take advantage of people at every chance they get to make a quick buck. They also contribute to the rapidly increasing crime wave that hits just about everywhere....

Ever heard a story about a "drug deal gone wrong" and someone innocent dies....Like a Child! these stroies are all to common. They prey on the weak and needy. They dont care who they hurt as long as they "make dat paper".... 

This has nothing to do with Government, or Laws, or politicians... IMO opinion these things will continue to happen even if MJ were 100% legal, or govenment sanctioned. There are hundreds of Black markets for goods that are 100% legal. People will continue to find ways to make an illegal enterprise out of legal commodities.

So I ask you..... How is this the governments fault? Its Not. 

Let me clarify that I am not grouping everyone that sells drugs together in one pot and calling them a dealer....The guy I get my pot from is 65 yr old cancer patient who is legally allowed to possess MJ, is he a dealer, NO.... He hooks me up with BUD but doesnt do it for profit. There in lies the difference.... Where you might come from you might call him a dealer....I call it a hook up!...

And by the way.... They call MJ a "Gateway Drug" because some doctor with a bunch of letters behind his name said that if a kid does MJ he is 80% more likely to transition to a harder drug such as crack or herione....Its a Urban Legend IMO.

So to all of you bashing our Gov. saying that this is all thier fault need to read up and get a little history lesson. There are Bad people in the world. These Bad People do Bad Things. That will never change.... and legalizing Pot would not change any of this.

(Im not against legalizing Pot in any way shape or form. This Opinion was simply to make a point that the issues discussed in this thread will not magicly dissapear by Legalizing Pot.)


----------



## Tater (Aug 29, 2008)

Thats not a dealer thats a bad person.  Bad people are everywhere get used to it its part of life.  Every person on this board unless you are lucky enough to live in amsterdam or another country where growing and possession is legal is a criminal whether you have your med card or not.  Hick you my good friend live on a moral high ground that I do not though I find it very very hard to believe you have never in your life purchased marijuana.  But thats another subject on its own.  All I'm trying to say is that how can you judge somebody based soley on the amount of weed they are growing.  The article mentioned nothing about sales or weighing his bags down with lead or stealing power.  He was just a dude growing some herb in his house.  You call him a dealer I call him an entrepreneur.  

I have only once had a bad experience with a dealer and it was because I was wasted and tried to pick up at a bar.  Other than that the people I buy off of have famlies, they are your soccer coaches and your grocery baggers.  They are good people who found a way to make ends meet in a greyer area of the law.  And without them many many people wouldn't get to enjoy this great plant.  I take my hat off to anyone with balls big enough to pull it off succesfully.  Because guess what these dealers that are pulling the crap you speak of don't last long.  You can't build a customer base by using one hand to sell and the other to punch someone in the face.  They will only buy from you once.

I was so stoned when I wrote that last night I can't believe the convo it sparked but I'm glad to read all the varying points of view on the subject.


----------



## greenmehtV12 (Aug 29, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> Why does everyone have such a problem with dealers.  Without them I would have been without my meds until this year when I finally took the plunge.  Dealers exist because the government has created a black market.  If weed wasn't illegal they wouldn't be called dealers they would be called dispensers or clerks or whatever you want to call the person behind the counter.  If you have ever and I mean ever bought a bag of weed a gram or even a joint than you are a hypocrite.  There are good dealers and bad dealers and yes some of them do give the rest a bad rap.  Guess what some people that work "normal" jobs also do bad things and rip people off.  Ever hear of Enron?  Does that make every person that wears a suit or works for a large corporation scum who deserve to be spat on?  Seriously ask yourself that question.
> 
> On another note that sucks.  On the brite side she will be able to visit him once a week whenever she wants now.





hahahahahaha. fur reals.


----------



## Barrelhse (Aug 29, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> What he gets for blowin off his mom. obviously hes a dealer.


 LOL


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 29, 2008)

actually someone you flying natural want to believe marijuana is a gateway, I believe marijuana has serves amazed purposes in our lifetime, and its aint a gateway to druggie problems.. which has been profoundly misunderstanding for long time.... believe me.. please think marijuana as good and wonderful potential  plants/trees btw  gateway druggie dept is down 17th floor below along with cocaine/herion stuff



			
				FlyingNatural said:
			
		

> Tater,I have no problems with dealers.However,MJ is called the "gateway drug".It is called this due to the fact that you must go underground to obtain it,therfore presenting avenues for young ones in times of drought.As long as mandatory minimums are in place,and inforced,these dealers are going to keep overcharging thus labeling the sacred med a narcotic..As we speak illegal mexican cartels are raping our western landscapes in national parks to grow and distribute to further weaken our economy.These scumbags are foundation of the drug zsars fortress of absolution.I have nothing against local guys providing quality bud to our brothers and sisters,I would be a hipocrite otherwise  Stay safe..stay cool


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 29, 2008)

I eats heriloom marijuana tomatoes, thank you...



			
				FlyingNatural said:
			
		

> Don't eat the red tomatos..Everyone,do not eat the red tomatos


----------



## MercyEternity (Aug 29, 2008)

I agree with Tater about "dealers". If all they sell is marijuana then they are just like the medical institutions that people pay ridiculous prices to for a placebo. I would much rather prefer paying a man or woman for their underground honest operation than a greedy government however the money goes to the same place doesn't it?


----------



## MercyEternity (Aug 29, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> Okay time for my POV.....
> 
> Even though I have had to use dealers I despise them. Now let me give you my defination of a dealer.People that sell things for profit have one ambition or outcome desired....TO MAKE AS MUCH MOINEY AS POSSIBLE... They take advantage of people at every chance they get to make a quick buck. They also contribute to the rapidly increasing crime wave that hits just about everywhere....
> 
> ...


 
You need to recognize the many benefits of the marijuana plant and hemp then you will realize why it is illegal. The plant could literally wipe out major indutries such as textile and oil. Hemp is the strongest natural fiber in the world and the marijuana flower has every single nutrient a human needs. If we built houses with hemp they would last centuries. If we fueled our factories and machines with hemp oil they would run much cleaner and so efficient that every greedy person in the world that relies on non-renewable resources would not have a chance. The medicinal benefits of marijuana are so much so that the major prescription companies would go out of business. Every production scale I have mentioned is now run by the governments of every country and major investors. These people do not care for anybody else than themselves and they are the ones that we see in ridiculous expense and materialism.

As for the dealer myth, your cancer patient friend does make a profit from you whether you like to accept it or not. If a person wants to sell marijuana, the way the market is for such is not enough to make a ridiculous profit and for the most part people will not menace for their marijuana trade. It is not worth it and is not the mentality that exists from the use of marijuana. One truly believes in what their business is and that is their main principle. Marijuana is not the nature of violence in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 30, 2008)

ummm... I think something needs to be clarified here... all the wonderful things ( minus the anti-bacterial effects of canniboids) comes from HEMP... not the pot that we grow to get blasted.

I'd like to see LEO charge someone for growing HEMP - the non-thc containing plant... they wouldn't. Hemp is not illegal, cannabis is....

am I wrong?

btw... I ain't looking to fight/debate with anybody, so don't bother... I'm just bringing up a point. 

because I can't grow enough for my needs, I too get some thru my *supplier* sometimes - he's not a dealer, by my thinking... he's got a regular job and family like anybody else. and uhhhh... the money he makes by selling weed, he uses to pay for his hunting expeditions... and he *gives*, not charges, some of his game to the people that buy his weed... already butchered and processed (sausages and the like) which HE paid for to have done himself...btw... he sells to me for cost + $5, and I got a couple of hundred dollars worth of deer and bear meat last year from him, yet he only made just over a hundy off me, I figure  

and... what the Hell?... no one is FORCING anybody to buy from anybody... if you don't wanna trade (herb for paper [representing gold bullion - read MONEY])... then don't... simple as that.

sit back and twist a fattie... relax, people


----------



## Tater (Aug 30, 2008)

Actually tcvg it is illegal to grow hemp in canada or the us except with a permit that is next to impossible to obtain.  You would be charged as though they were pot plants because they are the same plants.


----------



## MercyEternity (Aug 30, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> ummm... I think something needs to be clarified here... all the wonderful things ( minus the anti-bacterial effects of canniboids) comes from HEMP... not the pot that we grow to get blasted.
> 
> I'd like to see LEO charge someone for growing HEMP - the non-thc containing plant... they wouldn't. Hemp is not illegal, cannabis is....
> 
> ...


 
THC has beneficial spiritual and medicinal effects. It's not for people to get "twisted" or try to get intoxicated. Also all the people on here take this matter very seriously or we would not be on here. For anybody to say anything without the proper information or experience of the subject matter is unreasonable and immature.


----------



## MercyEternity (Aug 30, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> Actually tcvg it is illegal to grow hemp in canada or the us except with a permit that is next to impossible to obtain. You would be charged as though they were pot plants because they are the same plants.


 
I really did not know that. The founders of the United States all grew fields of hemp. They also used marijuana for medicinal and spiritual experience as well. It's a known and documented fact by Benjamin Franklin himself that he loved Mary Jane. 

:farm:​


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 2, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> Okay time for my POV.....
> This has nothing to do with Government, or Laws, or politicians... IMO opinion these things will continue to happen even if MJ were 100% legal, or govenment sanctioned. There are hundreds of Black markets for goods that are 100% legal. People will continue to find ways to make an illegal enterprise out of legal commodities.
> 
> So I ask you..... How is this the governments fault? Its Not.



Are you incredibly high or just in denial? REALLY, are you sure of what you just said, really think that one over before you put it on paper. Alcohol??? What happened to that???? Come on now, if you are going to spew things out you need to be factual. If the government did not make pot illegal we wouldn't be having this conversation at all. I agree that there are scum bag dealers out there, and there are scum bags everywhere in anything that you encounter.


----------



## FlyingNatural (Sep 2, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> actually someone you flying natural want to believe marijuana is a gateway, I believe marijuana has serves amazed purposes in our lifetime, and its aint a gateway to druggie problems.. which has been profoundly misunderstanding for long time.... believe me.. please think marijuana as good and wonderful potential plants/trees btw gateway druggie dept is down 17th floor below along with cocaine/herion stuff


Papabeach,
I think you should read the post before commenting.....If you would have read it,you would then realize I am in the know and on the go.I support the movement in more ways then many who say they do,so...Put on your reading glasses..Or maybe the MJ is not helping your eyesight


----------



## iiq van condet (Sep 2, 2008)

hauhauhauhauhau... peace and love .....
u need weed guys...
hehe


----------

